# DO-17 ramjet



## R-2800 (Jun 4, 2007)

yup it's true.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2007)

What is true? I cannot see anything.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess the pics don't work.... I'll have to fix em'


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2007)

two X boxes are better than one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

I see them!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 6, 2007)

the X boxes?


oh i get it


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok try these


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like Herr Dornier was speaking to Buck Rogers.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 6, 2007)

An early German Space Shuttle on a Do- 217 carrier plane!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder if the turbulance across those rudders would have changed the flight characteristics.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sure it would, but you have little choice but twin fins. There must be some stability because if you look at large 'lifters' that carry their payload on the dorsal aspect of the fuselage they tend to have twin fins. The Myassichev VM-T Atlant and Antonov An-225 Mriya being examples. The twin finned Languedoc transport was used in the same fashion to test the famous LEDUC ramjet aircraft.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 7, 2007)

In Die deutschen Flugzeuge 1933-1945 page 946, there is a photo of a Do-217 with a very similar payload. Caption reads "als Versuchstrager fur Saenger- Staustranlrohr". And of course I can't read German. Looks like a large long pulse jet.
NJACO,.. also noticed the *stabilising* fins on rear fuselage ventral area.
Can someone interpret this and the German on the photo above, left hand side?.


----------



## Dolpho (Jun 7, 2007)

I found a feew pctures on my PC an put same information to it


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2007)

Now it is much better, a pic and some infos on this.I tought I became blind firstly.   

Dolpho nice pics and info in your posted file.


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 7, 2007)

I have nothing but admiration for the pilots who took the job of testing
this thing on that poor unsuspecting Do-17. Holy hot section, Batman!!!!


----------

